# Another Mordian Army (Red this time!)



## subtlejoe (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi as it seems the thing to be doing now, i thought i'd put up my mordians (aka the real men of the imperial guard  ) i based them on pretorian colours as i couldn't get the models. its a desert themed army that has been mixed with the remenants of catachan and cadian forces afterheavy loses in the fighting zone, this is an on going army so i'll try put up some more pictures as i go. 

























Red coat ratlings








And finally "Lord Nelson"


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

Woot! More Mordians! Wow, never thought I'd see the day...

Anyway, they look really good. k: I know from experience how difficult it can be to put together a metal imperial guard army!


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

+rep for the mordian brotherhood!


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Wow, those Mordians look awesome! And you said "more" Mordians, do you have more? Give me a link, I'd love to see more! Have some rep for beautiful guardsmen!


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

Outstanding color scheme!


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

very nice my boy very nice


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

gwmaniac said:


> Wow, those Mordians look awesome! And you said "more" Mordians, do you have more? Give me a link, I'd love to see more! Have some rep for beautiful guardsmen!


he's referring to his own blog: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=18303

and mine: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=36172


----------



## subtlejoe (Sep 23, 2008)

Few more additions to my army i've done! 










Home made Punisher


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Thats a really good Punisher version!

Have rep for good innovationk:


----------



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

Very nice. Have some rep!

How do you do your red fatigues and white armour? I'm looking at doing a tau army with red undersuits and white armor plates, so am looking for inspiration!


----------



## subtlejoe (Sep 23, 2008)

for the red i start with mech red, then delvun mun, highlight up with blood red' - white i start with codex grey, then a slightly watery 50/50 codex and skull white, then add slightly more white in as you layer up, takes a while to do the white as you wanna keep it watery, otherwise it can become really streaky.


----------



## subtlejoe (Sep 23, 2008)

due to a new found life of unemployment i've had a chance to paint up the command squad. 


























And my personal fav the standard bearer!!


----------

